# Patriotic quilts....



## Colleen (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm a quilter and I wanted to share some of my Patriotic quilts I've made. Hope you like them...Happy 4th 

I had 2 more, but they would not upload


----------



## Falcon (Jun 29, 2018)

:yougogirl:


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2018)

Very Nice!

I tried quilting in a class; failed miserably. My dyslexia really came out and I was always sewing the wrong sides together. I admire quilts and quilters, but it's not for me. The teacher had to finish it for me- it was a BABY quilt!

:disturbed:


----------



## Olivia (Jun 29, 2018)

Love 'em. Really love 'em. Wow, beautiful.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2018)

I especially like the wavy one.


----------



## Colleen (Jun 29, 2018)

I wanted to post 2 more, but they won't load. I suspect they are too large and I don't know how to make them smaller


----------



## twinkles (Jun 29, 2018)

colleen they are beautiful---i have made one all by hand called granmas garden--then i cut my grandsons jeans  and made it into a small quilt--i love making quilts but have no place to work on them-


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 29, 2018)

Gorgeous, Colleen, just love them. Beautiful work!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2018)

Oh these are really beautiful Colleen. I especially like the one in the wall.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2018)

Colleen said:


> I wanted to post 2 more, but they won't load. I suspect they are too large and I don't know how to make them smaller


If you have an editing feature on your photo app. then you could crop them for here and either make a copy or reverse adjustments afterwards to get them back to their original size.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2018)

Very nice Colleen, you're very talented!  If you don't have photo editing software on your computer, you can use this website. You want to click Edit A Photo, Browse, upload your picture from your computer, it will automatically be small enough to post, just right click it and save it back to your computer, label it something like resize or shrink....you can go to this site


----------



## Lara (Jun 29, 2018)

WoW! Colleen, those 2 quilts are absolutely stunning. I admire your talent.

I haven't the patience although I did do a few baby quilts for baby presents in my 30's but didn't look as good as yours by a long shot!


----------



## Mlz827 (Jun 29, 2018)

I am a quilter too. I like your quilts. I should post a couple of mine... sharing your creativity is nice.


----------



## Colleen (Jun 29, 2018)

Mlz827 said:


> I am a quilter too. I like your quilts. I should post a couple of mine... sharing your creativity is nice.



Would love to see your quilts  Do you belong to any FB quilt groups?


----------



## Colleen (Jun 29, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Very nice Colleen, you're very talented!  If you don't have photo editing software on your computer, you can use this website. You want to click Edit A Photo, Browse, upload your picture from your computer, it will automatically be small enough to post, just right click it and save it back to your computer, label it something like resize or shrink....you can go to this site



Thanks! That was pretty easy. I'm going to try posting it again......


----------



## Mlz827 (Jun 30, 2018)

No I don't belong to any FB quilt groups.  Do you know of any good ones?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2018)

That last one is very pretty too Colleen, glad you were able to post it.


----------



## Colleen (Jun 30, 2018)

Mlz827 said:


> No I don't belong to any FB quilt groups.  Do you know of any good ones?



I belong to several: Quilt Along with Pat Sloan, Kathleen Tracy's Small Quilt Lovers, Frugal Quilting, Quilting-Perfectly Imperfect....just to name a few. There's also many groups for whatever machine you have.


----------

